# Gentle fiber



## opaque (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi I'm a newbie here, but I just wanted to share with you the name of a very gentle fiber that I use daily. I cannot use those well know name brand fibers that I'm sure we all know. I use a fiber that comes in gelatin capsules and it 's called Fiber Fusion and it's by Enzymatic Therapy. It does not bloat nor does it turn my poop to huge balls of cement. Just thought I'd recommend it. It's available at good health food stores. If they don't carry it , ask them to order it or else try a differnt health food store. Hopefully you find this helpful !


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Gentle? It contains Psyllium which is a well known irritant to many. I'm not saying it doesn't work for you but I personaly try to touch nothing with Psyllium. Are you sensitive to Psyllium as well and/but this blend seems to work? Maybe it's the marshmallow root (soothing agent). I would love some more info.


----------

